# Perch HONEY HOLE Produces Again



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Didn't get on the water until after 2:00PM and headed solo straight to last weeks new found hole just above the BB. Soon as I hit the 28' ledge the bottom lit up. Got into a nice little drift and started catching those fat perch again with a couple over 12". Only fished for two hrs. when the tide went slack and the bite went south. Caught 19 and kept 6 for Sunday's supper table. Would have stayed through the tide change but SWMBO was fixing a nice crab imperial dinner. At least I had a few productive hrs.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice, them big perch will pass the time until them blues and trout get in the bay. So when you going out again??


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Good going Nick!*

Those perch will keep you busy for a week or three. By then some nice Blues and maybe a Trout or two will be around the BB. .....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yea it passes the time while putting something on the supper table. The big rock are gone and the schoolies are few and far between. Have been catching some 12" dinks mixed with the perch. I agree that things should pick up in a week or so. Still waiting on the croakers also. Very few boats one the water yesterday. Still a couple of guys trolling but they're just stretching line. I know Hat "go south young man" -  .


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You got it......*

   .....Tightlines


----------

